# Zombie Dog



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Hey ya, I've been working on building a dog house for this years haunt.

I've always sorta wanted to have one... but never really had a reason to make one.

Until about a month ago, while driving to work, I saw a dog house frame with a sign saying "FREE" on it.

So I was quick to grab it and take it home.

I have added ply wood to all of the sides and cut an entrance door in the front.

I also put one of the sides on hinges, so I am able to get in it to add a fogger and any other things I want without too much trouble.

I was planning on just having a set of two LED "eyes" inside the door way hooked up to a motion sensor so when a patron goes in front of the house, the eyes will light up. However, after thinking about it for a while... I don't know if it will look that well.

So... Here's my question:

Do any of you know of any prop suppliers or any how-to projects to make a zombie dog?

I've seen a few around the net and I'm looking them up as we speak.

I know of Dreadnight's dog/wolf, however as he metioned, it was a pretty costly prop to build.

Anyways, if any of you know of any cool props that might work please let me know of them!

Thanks!
.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

I've seen this one before:

http://deathstudios.com/Masks/Mask.cfm?MID=123

However, I don't think I can afford it at over 85 bucks!
.


----------



## Bauton (Apr 5, 2007)

Search for Dave the Dead's werewolf. He made it out of one of those white metal wire Christmas reindeers. It makes a great frame for any type of dog. I'm not sure if he has pictures on this site, but I'll bet that he would post some if you were to ask nicely.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

I agree, I picked up the material's for a zombie dog like Dave the Dead's but I want to put pneumatics and a 90% cotton and latex mix for skin and I need some real looking animal hair for realism. But I have so many projects going on right now I don't think I'll get it done this year.

I like the one from deathstudio's but way to pricy.


----------



## Lakeside Haunt (May 31, 2007)

try this one it is really cheap and easy to make http://www.born2haunt.com/wolfie01.html
this shows the basics of how that was made
http://www.born2haunt.com/PROJECTH03.html


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Thanks for the link LH but that's not really what I'm looking for.

What do you guys think about just buying a coyote skull and corpsing it?
I think it might work but I haven't corpsed anything...

Any sugguestions?
.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

What a great idea!


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

What about the body?


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

couldn't tell ya TD!
Heh, I would say make one...
But I'm not sure how I would pull that one off!

I was looking...
I think I might just get a ACC dog skelle...
That is, if I can get a deal on it!
.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

you could always, you know, chickenwire paper mache it...


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

My neighbor has a doghouse in his haunt, painted CUJO in red paint over the entrance and placed a severed arm in front of it. Laughs!


----------



## ryanhailey (Jun 25, 2007)

http://www.frightcatalog.com/Halloween-Props/Creepy+Creatures/Demon+Hound+Prop-1005084/

This looks like a possiblity.


----------



## ryanhailey (Jun 25, 2007)

http://www.costumeshopper.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=fm58515&Category_Code=

or this one.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Nice! Quality and already made costs moola.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

shaggydo said:


> http://www.costumeshopper.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=fm58515&Category_Code=
> 
> or this one.


Just bought this one!
I think it might be a little small...
But I don't think it will be a big problem!

Thank you all for all of your input!
.


----------

